# Can you use Biofreeze during pregnancy?



## nmm2112 (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi! Just wondering if anyone knows much about Biofreeze -- it's a topical gel that you can put on your skin in an area experiencing pain (example lower back pain!) It's active ingredient is Ilex made from a South American Holly plant extract... I tried a sample last night and it made my back feel sooooo gooooooddddddddddd --- but I can't seem to find much/anything about using it during pregnancy? I'm thinking it would feel great during labor too!
Anyone know about this product?


----------



## EllasMama (Nov 20, 2001)

My chiropractor uses Biofreeze regularly on my back and neck, so I think it's okay. She seems pretty cautious about other things re: pregnancy. Anyway, I've not had any problems from using it.

Carol


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

I use it on patients in pregnancy, but sparingly.


----------



## chiro_kristin (Dec 31, 2004)

ditto to what chiromama said.


----------



## nmm2112 (Sep 6, 2003)

What do you think about using it during labor (like on your back) -- or is that a crazy idea? I just thought it seems like a really neat, painrelieving sensation and it might feel good during labor?
Ideas?


----------



## fiandaca (May 28, 2005)

My chiropractor used it on me and gave me a couple of samples to take home. Shereally likes working with pregnant women, so I assume she knows what's okay and what's not.

I'm interested in people's response to your suggestion about using it during labor. That could be a good idea and I still have my samples and could be going into labor any day now . . .


----------

